# New to the site!



## Surika (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the site...still figuring things out hehe does anyone know of any recruitment agencies in NZ that can help this South-African find work please?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Surika said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the site...still figuring things out hehe does anyone know of any recruitment agencies in NZ that can help this South-African find work please?


Welcome to the forum
Look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for jobs - and there will be agency details you can contact if you want to too.


----------



## Surika (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------

